# My guitar lesson with Tosin Abasi.



## JordanLee (Aug 18, 2010)

I was fortunate enough to get a lesson with Tosin at the Edmonton Summer Slaughter. It was a solid 1.5 hours, and the wealth of information I received was ridiculous&#8230; so much integral information for the ERG player who plays jazz, classical, and metal. I also had a great time hanging out talking live sound, axe fx, and all things awesome with Tosin. 
Some of the things covered, and some of what I took away from the lesson: 
- Sweep picking 3-octave, 7 string arpeggios that descend and ascend vertically, and within a position or two. Once mastered, these are a very convenient way to outline chords, and to achieve a variety of textures within a position. We approached these both diatonically and atonally (for ear bending, and to push ourselves past common shapes/positions). 
- 8-string chordal voice leading. Learning to drop superfluous notes within a chord, and move inconvenient notes to a lower register where they're easier to access. This frees your hand up for adding more colorful extensions in the upper register, as well as opening up the guitar for voice leading a melody, and more complex harmony/ 
- Economy picking large scale passages.
- Learning to arrange things in such a way that the economy of movement is always conscious. This makes more complex passages, easier. 
- Hybrid picking vs. dropping the pick and playing with a classical technique (which is easier for me, being a classical player). Pinky vs. PAMI. We also explored some interesting thumb techniques, including his popping (PPIM) technique, which is stunning in person, and a single string tremolo which I showed him, and he adapted quite quickly. 
- Engaging our ears to hear movements rather than relying on patterns or shapes that are well rehearsed. Here the idea is (taken from a great jazz course I'm pushing through) to "play what you hear". 

All in all, it was a very positive experience. Tosin is a very genuine human being, and a gracious teacher. I would be delighted to study with him privately if I lived in DC. Webcam lessons may be in order!

And here are some (contrived, but humorous) pictures of ERG nerds.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 20, 2010)

OK, let's try this again, and let's keep it on-topic, or we'll be taking some naps. Got it?


----------



## Junnage (Aug 20, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> OK, let's try this again, and let's keep it on-topic, or we'll be taking some naps. Got it?




Did you take any video clips or have any more pictures?

What kind of things did he teach you about his popping technique? Oh, and how does this one string tremelo work?


----------



## Psychobuddy (Aug 20, 2010)

Will do. 

So, video would be nice but I doubt you took any video.
I would like to know about the one string tremolo as well, and also anything else you can share on his approach to economy picking.

Well really anything else you can share from this lesson would be wonderful.


----------



## Taylor2 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice Jordan!

He's still super classy.


----------



## JordanLee (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's a quick little video of an riff I came up with after the lesson with Tosin. I'm using some of the ideas about moving arpeggios that he taught me. 

Sorry for the terrible audio, and also the riffing at the beginning... I was trying to make sure the patch was working. 

Also, I have no idea how to embed videos, so here's the link! 

YouTube - Arpeggio ideas.


edit: also, when I say economy picking two notes... I meant three.


----------



## JordanLee (Aug 21, 2010)

I'll also try and do a video of the thumb stuff here if I get a chance. Was the video intelligible/did it help anyone?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## JordanLee (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks man!


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd love to be able to do some stuff like this.

Jordan, is there any way YOU couls show me some of the stuff you learned?

I've felt really "boxed" writing and lick-wise, so I fee llike i need to learn from someone. you down?


----------



## Deadfall (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the post Jordan...that last few seconds of yer vid just sent me back to the man cave.Very cool sequence you've put together there.


----------



## red1010 (Aug 24, 2010)

First thing Tossin said to me.. "Stop smoking cigarettes" greatest lesson he taught me. haha.


----------



## Deadfall (Aug 24, 2010)

red1010 said:


> First thing Tossin said to me.. "Stop smoking cigarettes" greatest lesson he taught me. haha.


 Words of wisdom indeed.Not such a crutch now that I dont smoke in my house at all.But I used to smoke like hell while I practiced hehe.


----------



## YussefKamal (Dec 23, 2010)

jordan, what pick does he use? like, is there any preference towards any sort of pick for his sort of technique?


----------



## Kr1zalid (Dec 23, 2010)

YussefKamal said:


> jordan, what pick does he use? like, is there any preference towards any sort of pick for his sort of technique?


 
This!

Medium/Hard/Soft picks?? Any particular shapes?? Small/Big picks??


----------



## Loomer (Dec 23, 2010)

Holy damn that dude is well dressed.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 23, 2010)

He is indeed a classy dressing man.


----------



## Kavnar (Dec 23, 2010)

Wish Animals As Leaders would tour the UK.


----------



## ZackP3750 (Dec 23, 2010)

Loomer said:


> Holy damn that dude is well dressed.





techcoreriffman said:


> He is indeed a classy dressing man.



I've wondered how the hell he transports all of his suits and shirts on the road, and keeps it all clean and ironed 

I'm also very curious to hear what picks he uses. Also, is there any kind of trick to the pop-picking, or is it just something that would be impossible for non-superhuman players to do?


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 23, 2010)

That is awesome! I would LOVE to have a lesson with him! I met him one time at summer slaughter back stage and he let me hold his 8 string that he made...He was SUPER friendly and helpful just explaining to me how he made his guitar, the whole concept of Drop E, etc. And he is very GQ. I LOVE the whole Justin Lowe/Tosin Abasi "G.q. yet metal as _fuck_" thing.


----------



## JordanLee (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow, this thread has sure been resurrected. To answer the question: He was using a Dunlop tortex green. I had actually asked him that exact question: "What kind of pick facilitates your technical aspects of your playing?". He said that he use to use the super thick jazz picks when he was starting out, but later switched to a bigger, and thinner pick to allow for more flexibility with the economy/sweep picking. While a thinner pick doesn't give you as much control over fast alternate picking, it makes playing his economy lines A LOT easier. I'm still using Jazz III picks, but I'm always experimenting with trying wider, and thinner picks. So far, they just haven't felt "right" for me. But, as Tosin was quick to point out, once you get to a certain skill level, a pick really shouldn't inhibit (or alternatively, better) your playing. After all, I've found that the key to really smooth economy picking is in a properly functioning hand/wrist position... I'm still working that out, though.


----------

